# REI Novara Randonee



## Frasoir (Aug 23, 2009)

A couple of questions. First, what's the general opinion of the Randonee? From what I hear, it compares very favourable to a Surly Long Haul Trucker. I'm 6'2", 185 lb and I've heard they have a bit of a short geometry, making it more of an upright ride, opinions? Also, I know that REI offers it for sale once or twice a year. Anyone know when that might be? Also, what kind of savings do they usually offer? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------

